# Shallow slabs



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hit a local puddle today for a few hours for some slabs. Got em shallow on docks and brush kept 12 between 10 and 12 inches threw back just as many. Not bad for a couple hours. All caught on jigs I tied


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Nice work!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Awesome job and great colors on the fish......


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Way to go man! Look at that smile! I’m hoping to get out Sunday morning somewhere


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Good job!! Fun fun fun!!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Good catch. Using your hand ties makes it even better.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Looks like the kid had a good time! Mission accomplished!


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice slabs.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes! Very good find(but, local puddle?)>
We'd all like to know:
-Was this a "private pond"(much more likely to warm earlier)
-Or one of our "inland lakes"(seemingly taking their 'good old time' this year to get to spawning temps)!!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

c. j. stone said:


> Yes! Very good find(but, local puddle?)>
> We'd all like to know:
> -Was this a "private pond"(much more likely to warm earlier)
> -Or one of our "inland lakes"(seemingly taking their 'good old time' this year to get to spawning temps)!!


Public water inland lake around 300 acres


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Bingo! --Tim


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hit the same body of water found some more. Kept 15. 2 biggest were 13 and 13.5 also had a bunch of 12s with the rest all 10 to 11. All fish caught shallow. Water temp 59-62. Good haul with over a pound of shrooms


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice haul & a happy young man.
Mike


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice catches and shrooms! We hit a "local puddle" sunday evening and couldn't find any crappies except 1 little 6 incher! Caught a few gills and 1 catfish. Nothing big was shallow except the catfish at our puddle! I think our puddle was a little too cold.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

How deep were the Morels and what did you catch them on? --Tim


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Wow said:


> How deep were the Morels and what did you catch them on? --Tim
> 
> View attachment 355719


Buzzbait dirt shallow


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hit same lake again. Had to work for them a little bit. Got them tight to wood today very slow bite till later afternoon. Kept around 32 for 3 guys all over 10 biggest was 13 1/2 had a few more right at that 13 mark.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice looking pile my man and lil man!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Bass knuckles said:


> Nice looking pile my man and lil man!


Once again he caught the biggest


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> Once again he caught the biggest


And this surprises you??! Look who was his instructor! Great job DAD!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Nice work Dustin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Nice work Dustin!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know who Dustin is


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

DHower08 said:


> Don't know who Dustin is


Lol my bad, regardless nice work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Can I "Rent-a-Kid" for a day of fishing? I'm a 3 time grandpa, have 3 boats-14 to 18 ft, will Social Distance, bring N95 masks, etc! Also, Will bring Nerds, M&M's, pop, chips, whatever. HE EVEN GETS TO PICK THE "PUDDLE"!! I think I "know where" HE'D want to go!(All my spots ARE NOT producing "Shallow"!)


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

c. j. stone said:


> Can I "Rent-a-Kid" for a day of fishing? I'm a 3 time grandpa, have 3 boats-14 to 18 ft, will Social Distance, bring N95 masks, etc! Also, Will bring Nerds, M&M's, pop, chips, whatever. HE EVEN GETS TO PICK THE "PUDDLE"!! I think I "know where" HE'D want to go!(All my spots ARE NOT producing "Shallow"!)


Haha he is kinda a spot hog if you know what I mean. But when I say shallow I mean casting against the bank as shallow as you could without being out of the water


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok then, how much??(You can't come along!) Thinking I won't have a long drive!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Not sure how you've been keeping your hat on in all this wind but nice job as usual Dan and great pics! The little man looks like he's having a blast! Give me a yell when you want to break isolation protocol and hit the water. I've got some tartar sauce that's getting close to the expiration date.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

c. j. stone said:


> Ok then, how much??(You can't come along!) Thinking I won't have a long drive!


His rate is 700 an hour


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice catch. it has been years since i caught crappie like that . i use to get them at Mogadore off the dock on rt43


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

All Eyes said:


> Not sure how you've been keeping your hat on in all this wind but nice job as usual Dan and great pics! The little man looks like he's having a blast! Give me a yell when you want to break isolation protocol and hit the water. I've got some tartar sauce that's getting close to the expiration date.


That wind was kicking our asses all afternoon but it ended up being worth the battle. And we will get out soon


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Did you apply for your fish Ohio pin and certificate for that 13 1/2 inch crappie? He’ll have that forever.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I thought they had to be 14. I have a pile of pins from when I was a kid. No clue where they're at now. I just went through the size list and I've already got 4 different species that would beat the minimum requirements. I should start submitting again.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

You didn't block out the background enough in that photo! Now I'm going to steal your spot, plane up to 10 feet away from you, throw my anchor and let the chain rattle over the gunwhale, then ask you "are they biting"?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Fishinaddict said:


> You didn't block out the background enough in that photo! Now I'm going to steal your spot, plane up to 10 feet away from you, throw my anchor and let the chain rattle over the gunwhale, then ask you "are they biting"?


If you can i.d the lake p.m me and I'll tell you where to get them


----------

